# Italy & Mediterranean sea



## TouristMan (Mar 12, 2007)

*Italy & Mediterranean sea*

*Camogli*









*Vernazza*









*Tropea*









*Procida*









*Sestri Levante*









_*Baia del Silenzio*_









*Tellaro*









*Portovenere*









*Portofino*









*Vieste*









*Isola Bella*









*Isola di S. Giorgio*









*Mozia*









*Castel dell'Ovo*









*Trani*









*Cefalù*









*Isola di Taormina*









*Positano*









*Manarola*









*Atrani*









*Ravello*









*Lerici*


----------



## david chanrion (Oct 4, 2002)

thanks for these beautiful photos...!


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

Wow! Reminds me of the Greek Isles. 
Very nice Architecture.


----------



## zzibit (Apr 17, 2006)

:drool:


----------



## WinoSoul (Sep 14, 2005)

Awesome pictures!! Very very beautiful!!


----------



## mello (Dec 21, 2004)

Hell yeah can't wait to get over there and bask in the warm clear meditarranean


----------



## anm (Aug 25, 2005)

simply beautiful


----------



## leonk19 (Apr 7, 2006)

Sweet pictures. Italy is definately my favourite country in the world.

I was in Cinque Terre last summer and that place is just magnificent.


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

NOW I know how Portofino looks like


----------



## Cartel (Aug 26, 2005)

Without a doubt the most beautiful country in Europe.


----------



## TouristMan (Mar 12, 2007)

ZOHAR said:


> NOW I know how Portofino looks like


Portofino is a Paradise on earth


----------



## Coneslammer (Jun 26, 2006)

Absolutely stunning!

Atrani is my *** Wallpaper.


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

wonderful, :drool:


----------



## TouristMan (Mar 12, 2007)

*Taormina*


----------



## crossbowman (Apr 26, 2006)

Bella Italia!!! :cheers: 



TouristMan said:


> *Sestri Levante*


Awesome pic!:drool: :drool:


----------



## Boeing! (Aug 16, 2006)

Positano




























Sorrento



















Capri













































































































Ravello





































Amalfi




























Cinque trre


----------



## skyscraper_1 (May 30, 2004)

What was the main source of income for these towns before tourism became big?


----------



## Boeing! (Aug 16, 2006)

Sestri Levante








































































































































Portovenere


----------



## rincon (Mar 21, 2007)

The best area in Europe! I lovet it so much! Awesome photos! :yes:


----------



## Boeing! (Aug 16, 2006)

Portofino


----------

